# Thank you



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

To all the members who post here to "strangers " and share your personal stories and insights...you are caring and daring souls.
I honestly realize that my relationship has gone from "let's wait awhile to get married" to ...I know it's better to just end it and move on.
So I don't really have a story to tell, other than I find some comfort in reading the insights. There is no infidelity, no children together , both in our 40's. Just my past stubbornness to not accept that narcissistic behaviour is abusive and it will never change, and it doesn't even need to, I am free to go be me, and life goes on. 
All I need to concern myself with is my own actions. But there is some healing, I think, in "talking" to others. 
Thank you. 
Crocus.
(Far from a lotus...but maybe someday)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

crocus said:


> To all the members who post here to "strangers " and share your personal stories and insights...you are caring and daring souls.
> I honestly realize that my relationship has gone from "let's wait awhile to get married" to ...I know it's better to just end it and move on.
> So I don't really have a story to tell, other than I find some comfort in reading the insights. There is no infidelity, no children together , both in our 40's. Just my past stubbornness to not accept that narcissistic behaviour is abusive and it will never change, and it doesn't even need to, I am free to go be me, and life goes on.
> All I need to concern myself with is my own actions. But there is some healing, I think, in "talking" to others.
> ...


:smile2:


----------



## shrah25 (Mar 22, 2017)

crocus said:


> To all the members who post here to "strangers " and share your personal stories and insights...you are caring and daring souls.
> I honestly realize that my relationship has gone from "let's wait awhile to get married" to ...I know it's better to just end it and move on.
> So I don't really have a story to tell, other than I find some comfort in reading the insights. There is no infidelity, no children together , both in our 40's. Just my past stubbornness to not accept that narcissistic behaviour is abusive and it will never change, and it doesn't even need to, I am free to go be me, and life goes on.
> All I need to concern myself with is my own actions. But there is some healing, I think, in "talking" to others.
> ...


Hi @crocus

That's fantastic that you have received some comfort and healing through the forum.

What you've had to go through isn't easy but I admire your courage and accept your circumstances to be able to move forward. Good on you my friend.

Sending you lots of healing energy your way and wish you all the best.

Thanks
Sri


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Relationships ending is a very tough thing. 
Hoping you heal fast and get back in the game.
Avoid the narcissists --- lots of 'en out there.


----------



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

For me, letting go of my own expectations was harder. I seem to have really good boundaries, patience, so things just went how they were meant to. I feel pretty darn good, actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

crocus said:


> For me, letting go of my own expectations was harder. I seem to have really good boundaries, patience, so things just went how they were meant to. I feel pretty darn good, actually.


Knowing yourself and being true to what you need is important. If it hadn't been for my failed engagement, I never would have really discovered who I am and wouldn't be with the wonderful wife I have today. Its always useful to know what you don't want out of a relationship. It sounds like you are on the right track, keep it up.


----------

